
The supply of fresh water is in trouble as mountain ice vanishes - ciconia
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/2019/12/water-towers-high-mountains-are-in-trouble-perpetual/
======
growlist
“120 million people live along the Indus,” says Immerzeel, “but the Indus
plain is like a desert. It’s completely reliant on the water from the thick
glaciers above.”

(Nobody mention overpopulation)

~~~
deniscepko2
Agree point of overpopulation is not mentioned enough. Someone made an
estimate that earth can sustain more than 10 billion but that is provided we
all work together. I cannot see that happening providing we have country
boarders.

I expect wars starting to happen for resources in the next 10-20 years, not a
popular opinion.

~~~
eloff
The earth can sustain much more than that, we even have the beginnings of the
technology needed for that now. Indoor farming can produce the needed food,
providing we can produce enough energy - which requires a lot of renewables
and some breakthroughs in nuclear fission and fusion. Desalinization can
produce the water, with the same energy requirements. In the end everything is
an energy problem, which is why nuclear fusion is so exciting.

We're actually limited not by space, water, or arable land, but by
thermodynamics. At some point we'd overheat the planet directly from our own
waste heat. We have to get off the planet to continue growing the population.

Once we do that the limits on human population are so high as to be mind
boggling.

~~~
deniscepko2
But this is all limited by how people will coexist and if they will work
towards the same goal, which rarely happens on a large scale Paris agreement
for example

------
teh_infallible
I’m pretty convinced there’s an efficient way to desalinize ocean water. It
frustrates me that this hasn’t been realized on a large scale yet

~~~
Fjolsvith
After that, we just have to figure out how to cheaply get it to the top of the
mountains.

~~~
chewz
Electric helicopters? Drones?

